# 10 Best Helmets Money Can Buy



## VS_Goose

*Protect your head with one of these feature-rich helmets*

I was young, screaming around the trails by my house on my Yamaha Banshee. I was sporting some sweet gear and the crown jewel was my Bell Helmets Moto 4 Ricky Johnson signature helmet — the coolest helmet ever (yes, I’m that old). I was riding along a trail that was converted rail line, so the ground was crushed rock. I didn’t see the washout until it was too late.

The accident was pretty bad. I had been pulled under the machine in the air and it landed on me, slamming me both into the ground and crushing me under the machine. I was bloodied, mangled and with parts of me that weren’t where they we supposed to be — BUT — I was alive. The helmet had done what it was supposed to do and took the brunt of the impacts to my head. My sweet skid lid was toast, but I lived to buy a new one.

Wear a helmet, plain and simple. It’ll save your life. The helmets available today are so advanced that you really can’t go wrong. Find one that fits right, is in your budget and have at it. Any helmet is better than no helmet, but here are the 10 best helmets money can buy.

Check out the 10 helmets here: 10 Best Helmets Money Can Buy - ATV.com


----------

